
These People Almost Became Famous. Until They Didn’t - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/12/23/opinion/almostfamous.html
======
msie
Still doesn’t scroll under Safari Mobile on iOS 13.1.3 on an iPhone 11 Pro.

------
msie
Doesn’t scroll under Safari.

~~~
vo2maxer
It scrolls on Safari mobile.

~~~
topmonk
It also scrolls on the Brave browser.

